# BLACK OUT! Tank Hair Algae War Begins!



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok... so you remember when I brought back plants from the San Marcos River and set up a new ADA tank, right?... Well since then I have been fighting hair algae in that tank in a very unrewarding, unsatisfactory way. (The plants had it on them.) I've turned down the photo period and continued to pick it out. I went on vacation for almost 2 weeks and with no one here to pick it out this is what I came back to...


































I'm sure you see how filled it is. Before I took these Bill had already removed this much again! NOW is the time to bring out the big guns and be done with it. I'm going to do a complete black-out

1. First I get all I can out with a toothbrush, hands and a water change. Here are the px after this step. You can still see filaments of the hair algae on the rocks and in the plants. It does look much better. At this point I'm going to feed the fish for the last time before the blackout.


























2. Now I'm going to unhook the CO2 and turn off the lights so that they will NOT come on for 4-5 days.

3. I'm using black contractor bags to cover the tank. I have made sure the entire tank is covered and NO light can get in. There is enough static electricity in the plastic to keep it close to the tank. I don't have to tape it on or anything. Here is a px of it covered.










4. ALL done and now I have to wait 4 -5 days before I can open it up. There will be NO PEAKING.

5. After this I will do a water change to get any dead or dying stragglers (hair algae, not fauna), I see out in the water. Then I will dose with H2O2 everywhere I see any remaining hair algae.

I'll post in 4-5 days and include pxs so you can see what progress I've made. I'm also hoping Bill will make me a light hanger so I can raise my light. That is one of the reasons this has taken off so well in this tank. I might loose the Elatine triandra but the other plants should be ok.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

jeeeeeez...poor algea lol =D


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I had v ery good luck with a couple of rosy barbs.

also fun watching them tear off pieces to eat.

bob


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Good luck, TG! I've heard mixed results with black outs and hair algae. What were the plants you came back with that caused the issue?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

@Bert - I thinks it was on the Ludwigia that I took. I saw it but just pulled it off. Then when I put it in the tank with that nutritious rich ADA soil it just took off. I've been keeping it under control by manual removal but I just need to eradicate it. I'm trying to find amano shrimp which I'll add after the black out. What I don't manage to kill they will hopefully finish eating. I'm gonna dump a large quantity in there.

Blackouts followed up with peroxide treatment has worked for me in the past. We'll see in 3 more days how it works!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

TexGal, the 10g tank I have in my office has a persistent but low-grade infestation of hair algae. I suspect that the intense sunlight from the window is responsible. The algae tends to form at the substrate along the back glass--the sunny side. In fall/winter/spring when the tank does not get direct sunlight, the algae subsides.

I'm going to try the Amano shrimp.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Amano shrimp will absolutely work. You will need a lot of them to eat algae faster than it will grow. Once it's eradicated you will be fine.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Unveiled the tank today. It's day four. I would have waited til tomorrow but my son wanted some of the small cories I got for him and he was leaving today. They are in this tank.

Here are pxs of what it looks like now.














































RESULTS: The algae is considerably weakened. Much has disappeared. There is still too much left. I dosed with H202 (peroxide) and will change the water. I unplugged my filter while the peroxide bubbled. I'm going to redose with peroxide each day for a week, following with water changes and see how it goes. I may have to do another black out.

I have almost lost the Elatine triandra. I have a couple little nodes where it might regrow. I'll have to wait and see. The other plants look ok. As you can tell I need to trim and replant. I wanted to wait until the black out in case I had to try to salvage any of the plants.

If I can get some Amano Shrimp this week it will all be good and I'll be set!!

FYI all fauna is fine.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

You might consider getting a few American flag fish. Mine eliminated the hair algae.

Bill


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi TexGal,

Usually I only have to deal with a hair algae when I set up a new tank with new substrate, or if I do a tank breakdown. I think it is usually caused because the tank has not completed the nitrogen cycle and there is surplus ammonia and nitrites as a result.

2X or 3X a week water changes; SAE; Excel at 2X the Daily dosage; and a reduced (1/2 normal) photoperiod typically get it under control in a couple of weeks. The water changes are definitely important! Sorry for your challenge!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Not to worry Roy. It's on the run now. Excel doesn't touch the stuff I have. Have small fish so will not be able to do an SAE. Have already cut back on the photo period. I know I brought this in from the river. I had the right conditions for it to flourish in my tank. Tank looks so much better after black out and plants being trimmed.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

TexGal, I bought 5 Amanos from Aquarium Boutique near my house for my 10g with the hair algae. I believe he had 2 more. If you want, I could pick them up for you and bring them to the meeting. Two isn't much, but it's a start.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Michael said:


> TexGal, I bought 5 Amanos from Aquarium Boutique near my house for my 10g with the hair algae. I believe he had 2 more. If you want, I could pick them up for you and bring them to the meeting. Two isn't much, but it's a start.


Thanks Michael! Hopefully I have a line on some for this week. I want to get about 125 for all of our tanks. They are just good guys to have around


----------

